# Tell me what you think............



## Highland (May 10, 2002)

I listed my farm with --United Country-- Metcalfe realty and auction-- http://www.unitedcountry.com/Search...&Page=1&Office=16056&No=16056-00098&AU=N&FT=P

I priced it to sell fast I hope--what do you all think?


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I find it amazing that in some parts of this country you can still buy a place like that for less than $100,000. Around here, you're lucky to find a house on a city lot for that.

I lucked out three years ago when I found this place (older double-wide on five hilly acres) for $69,000.

I went to pick up some canning jars yesterday from a woman who was giving them away because they're getting ready to move off their farm. Their place? A 100-plus-year-old home (I didn't see the inside but really charming on the outside) on 95 acres. Asking price? Just under $1,000,000!

Good luck on selling your farm. I wish I was in a position to re-locate.

Janis


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think, why on earth do you want to leave such a nice place.

But good luck - someone should consider that a find!

Angie


----------



## Dar/Steve in NY (May 27, 2007)

Wow, I'd kill for a place like yours. I sure wish I was in the position to buy it.:badmood:


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

There are several things I would like to know. 
#1; Why did you price it so low?????????
#2; Why did you price it so low?????????????????
#3; Why did you price it so low???????????????????????????????????
#4; Why did you price it so low???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

#5: What ever body else said!!!!!!!!!!!

Why in the world do you want to leave my dream place???? I would call the realitor and tell them you with draw the price and shoot for the stars and then take the best offer you get, which I am sure will be a lot more than your asking price.
If I could sell out and still had good financing ( getting disabled ruins all of that in a hurry) I would buy it in a heart beat at that price, cut off about 10, 1-2 acre plots to sell, (only because it would be the only way I could afford the rest) an be happy as all get out with the rest. 

You ask what we thought. I think you made a hasty dicission and put it up for sale too fast without thinking. :shrug: You ask.
Dennis.

PS;; You could probably cut out 10 acres and get the asking price for it.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

The place is listed with a realtor who is familiar with the local market. You who claim the price is too low are not as familiar with the local conditions, I would guess.

I have been looking at similar properties from VA to MO and everywhere in between...for the past 10 years. Without knowing the current condition of the local market, I can't say if the price is correct. But I would bet your realtor knows better than any of us!


Tim


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well if it wasn't in KY I would buy it so fast! I would love to have 40 acres of green, and those barns!
I would take out the picture of the bedroom. It makes it look small and dark, plus you can see that the wind or cats were messing with the blinds. People can be really stupid/weird about stuff like that. 
We were selling our house in the 'burbs 7 years ago and one lady would not buy our house because they designed them with this step that served no purpose. As soon as she saw it she went no futher!


----------



## RRT Harlies (Apr 27, 2008)

If only I was in a situation to buy right now.. =(


----------



## quadcam79 (Oct 1, 2007)

wow....thats sickening, we bought our place this past december..98 singlewide on one acre for $104k ..and there you have 40 acres with the outbuildings but under $100k


----------



## Highland (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for all of your input!

Now if you all really want to quwstion my sanity----- I priced this farm to sell fast because I bought a farm in northern New York! LOL!! I am moving to be closer to my family.I hate to give this farm up -- but sometimes you have to do what you have to do............


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Highland said:


> I listed my farm with --United Country-- Metcalfe realty and auction-- http://www.unitedcountry.com/Search...&Page=1&Office=16056&No=16056-00098&AU=N&FT=P
> 
> I priced it to sell fast I hope--what do you all think?


Hello fellow Kentucky resident
What town are you close to? PM with the address so that I can mapquest it please. How close is the house to the main road? Thanks Val


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Highland said:


> Thanks for all of your input!
> 
> Now if you all really want to quwstion my sanity----- I priced this farm to sell fast because I bought a farm in northern New York! LOL!! I am moving to be closer to my family.I hate to give this farm up -- but sometimes you have to do what you have to do............


Some folks *might* call that crazy lol! But, it really is beautiful here in Northern NY too. I'd stay here if I had family close by. I am selling my place because I need to be closer to my family too. Sometimes you do have to _do _what you have to do. 

It looks like your place is priced right for a quick sale. I bet it will go pretty fast with that acreage.

Good Luck


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

This is a serious question. Anyone interested in perhaps sharing acreage. I need house but not that much acreage. Anyone want to talk about it please PM me. SERIOUS replies only!


----------



## renee o'neill (May 10, 2002)

I cant it to open please send me the link. i only get the main site.


----------



## Highland (May 10, 2002)

Try this------http://www.unitedcountry.com/Search06/SearchViewProperty.asp?SID=61065453&Item=678347&Lcnt=&Page=1&Office=16056&No=16056-00098&AU=N&FT=P

If that doesn;t open--- Its with United Country-- Kentucky-- Edmonton office--- 40 acres for 99,900


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

All I got was the UC main search page.

If it's as nice as people a saying here I wish it was over in West Virginia?virginia where I'm lookin... sound like just what I'm looking for except it's too far away


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Got it to open... now I'm sorry!

If that was just one state east you'd have a contract in your hands by the end of the week... dang!


----------



## Highland (May 10, 2002)

There are more pics at the Land And Farm  website--- just click on dairy farms


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

What road are you on? I am on Hwy 68 in Sulphur Well - aren't you in Greensburg?? Hey Val - we'd be neighbors!! And it's much closer to the Bulk Store!!!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I want it!
Any hospitals with nursing jobs nearby?


----------



## Highland (May 10, 2002)

I am on hwy.869 a mile out of Center--- 3 miles from Yoders store in Shady Grove.

Shygal--Several hospitals nearby..


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Umm, wow. Was stationed at Fort Campbell several years ago and since then we have planned on moving back to KY. You defintly could not build those buildings for that price, not even including the land. Seems like a great deal to me. Ill show it to my wife and look into it more seriously. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Steffiej (Jul 7, 2007)

What is the link where you said there were more pictures? Nevermind, I figured it out. Gorgeous property! Are you selling any of the livestock? My husband might be interested, we're only about an hour from there.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Beautiful area and the people couldn't be nicer! We are maybe 6 miles from this place and would be willing to help anyone that moves in! And Val, he's 3 miles from the bulk store!!! Lot's of blueberries, blackberries and homesteaders here! Come on!! Plus, it's very easy to set up a home based kitchen and sell off the farm. No state income tax on retirement income and low property taxes.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Beautiful...I think you could have asked nearly double and wouldn't have difficulty selling. good luck.


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

I can't get it to open either... anyone want to walk me through click by click to find the pics of his place?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.unitedcountry.com

Look for Kentucky

LooK down the left side for Edmonton

On the type of property on the left pulldown - FARMS/RANCHES
I left the rest of the pull downs alone.
then I put minimum price of $75,000 and maximum price $100,000

then it was the only one that pulled up.

Also the extra photos, theres a 
MORE PHOTOS statement under the photo you first see.
Click on it and about 16 more photos are there.
If you click on any of them, they will open up larger.

Angie


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Angie, Love that covered holding pen!


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, my son was looking over my shoulder at the pictures and he informed me he doesn't want to move to Kentucky. 

I asked him, "Why?" and he said he doesn't "want to have to deal with the Kentucky Derby and all those horses."

So, I guess that settles that.

Janis


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Sakes alive! The Derby/Louisville is 2 hours away from the area where this house is.... It's not an issue - believe me. 50% of the people that live around here have never even watched the Derby on TV let alone would you have to contend with 'all those horses' unless they were eating in your pasture out back! LOL

John and I drove past this farm twice today and it's a great looking place. There's a blackberry farm across the street (friends of ours!) and your neighbors would be a blessing! There are 2 ponds and alot of area to grow in - it's in a popular area and the best elementary school in the county is right there!!! 

Not too much snow, not too much rain - good growing season and you couldn't beat his price....


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

My son was just kidding......

Janis


----------



## Highland (May 10, 2002)

Luvrulz-- thanks for the reveiw!! You know you are welcome to stop in anytime.


----------



## Ironhorse191 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi,

If you are interested in Owner finance let mw know as I would be interested in your place. :dance:

I have $$$ to for deposit.
You can send me a PM.

Daniel


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey Highland! Do you know Elden and Bella across the street? The best blackberries! We're heading there tonight to pick up some berries! Yum! Too bad it's a pepper jelly kind of night for me! I will take you up on your offer to stop in - maybe this weekend, ok?


----------



## Highland (May 10, 2002)

LOL!! sure I know Eldon and Bella and thier blackberries!----- super nice folks!
The welcome mat is allways out here,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

We just came back from there and they said you have a contract! Way to go!! We waved but didn't have a minute to spare tonight! Went out to pick corn this morning for the market and we have a racoon in the garden! John is out putting a trap as I type this! Way to go on the sale!


----------

